
What Duckduckgo has to say about Telegram security - doener
https://twitter.com/bascule/status/759507261056135168
======
tagawa
Just want to point out that the answer shown here is a snippet pulled in from
the user-approved answer on IT Security StackExchange (see the "More at ..."
link). Clicking on "Show More" will display the whole of the user's comment.

Disclaimer: DuckDuckGo staff

